#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Прошу помощи >  > > >  >  >  Прошу совета по уходу за деревом банзай

## Bagira

Буду очень благодарна за советы по уходу за карликовым деревцем банзай ,в домашних условиях.

----------


## Иван Петров

google://уход за бонсай

----------

Bagira (25.08.2010)

----------


## Lanky

Выложите фото бонсай, пожалуйста. Чем могу помогу.

----------

Bagira (25.08.2010)

----------


## Bagira

http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A4%...ipps_-_111.JPG

У меня такой, но маленький, сын вчера принёс  в подарок .На деревце цветочки, возможно это банзай чайного дерева.

----------


## Марина В

> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A4%...ipps_-_111.JPG


Вот он, Ваш бенжаминчик.
Проверьте, торф или земля в горшке, если торф - пересадите. Посмотрите, горшок подходящий? Фикус Бенджамина неприхотлив, но вода у бонсая не должна застаиваться. Вообще, корни берегите от переохлаждения. Куда выходят окна? Исключите резкий перепад температуры, сквозняки и прямое солнце, опрыскивать не нужно, но очень желательно создать влажность любыми подходящими способами. Зимой желательно устроить период покоя.

----------

Bagira (25.08.2010)

----------


## Lara

У меня  пару лет живёт такой банзай, только поменьше, и по-моему, это карликовый фикус. Любит свет и воду. Зимой без света зачах немного, сейчас живёт на балконе и поправился.

----------

Bagira (25.08.2010)

----------


## Марина В

> ...На деревце цветочки...


Так-так, появилось _существенное дополнение_...  :EEK!: 
Какие-такие цветочки? Фото выложить сможете? Бенджамин решительно вычёркиваем!  :Smilie:

----------

Bagira (26.08.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Скорее всего это камелия японская

----------

Bagira (26.08.2010)

----------


## Lara

Можно глянуть здесь:

http://www.mirbonsai.ru/bonsaiaz/

----------

Bagira (26.08.2010)

----------


## Lanky

М.б это Ficus retusa.
Оптовики их обожают, даже почтой высылают.
Пересадить немедленно, состав почвы подберите сами, по ссылкам, фикусы неприхотливы
Дренаж должен быть очень хороший, просверлите еще дырок.
Удалите при пересадке гнилые корни.
Необходимо много света, удобрять сейчас лучше листовыми (спрей).
Потом по весне приобретите палочковые для бонсай лучше японские, дадут хороший прирост. Оставьте расти пару-тройку лет. Потом подумайте о форме.

----------

Bagira (26.08.2010)

----------


## Bagira

> Так-так, появилось _существенное дополнение_... 
> Какие-такие цветочки? Фото выложить сможете? Бенджамин решительно вычёркиваем!


Не совсем цветочки ,остатки от цветков с красным лепестком, В данный момент выложить фото не могу т.к. телефон в ремонте ,хожу с самым простым без дополнительных услуг .Просто стало интересно надо ли банзай пересаживать из той почвы в которой принесли из магазина ,там крупный песок с мелкими камешками .Хотелось пересадить во ,что нибудь побольше и сделать композицию на подобе сада камней .... :Kiss:

----------


## Марина В

> ...остатки от цветков с красным лепестком... ...надо ли банзай пересаживать из той почвы в которой принесли из магазина ,там крупный песок с мелкими камешками... ...Хотелось пересадить во что нибудь побольше...


А эти остатки с красными лепестками получится аккуратно размочить, развернуть и описать: сколько лепестков и какой формы, сколько чашелистиков, столбик и рыльце - вытянутые или компактные, длинная ли тычиночная нить, крупные ли пыльники, длинная ли цветоножка... Аккуратно засушить до лучших времен... Наконец, послать сына в магазин выяснить, что это за чудо такое.  :Smilie: 
Если почва в самом деле - песок и камни - надо пересадить (просто, сейчас есть разные специальные субстраты, которые могут напоминать песок - у Вас _точно_ песок?), но не "во что-нибудь побольше", а ровно в то же самое, при условии нормального дренажа, либо в соответствующего размера _подходящий_ горшок. Бонсаи, они не просто так маленькими рождаются, над ними специально обученные люди издеваются колдуют, не давая, в том числе корням разрастаться.
Плошку с растением можно поставить в другую, большего размера, в которой уже устраивать карэсансуи...  :Smilie: 
В целом, рекомендации для содержания Вашего растения сейчас можно применить те же, а вот насчет "зимовки" - пока не уверена...

----------

Bagira (26.08.2010)

----------


## Bagira

У банзая не было не цветоножки не столбиков один лепесток , и на ветках между листиками либо отцветшии цветки или завязи будующих цветов,но есть надежда ,что он зацветёт, пересадила как смогла, в магазине купила прямоугольный горшок по совету продавщици дренаж ,землю для фикусов разных видов и подкормку, посмотрим ,что получится ,если приживётся то по возвращению телефона из ремота дочь разместит фотографию этого банзая, заходила в магазин в котором сын преобрёл банзая, практически не чего нового, названье не озвучено кроме той инструкции которая была прикреплена к цветку на нескальких языках ,его называли ''банзай для дома ','а в той инструкции которая была на ценике, рекомендации простые ,условия - полутень, полив обильный, пересаживать один раз в два года, надеюсь что к следующей пересадке найду каконибудь чудесный горшок,а  банзай  выживет разрастётся ...

----------

Марина В (26.08.2010)

----------


## Марина В

> У бонсая не было ни цветоножки ни столбиков, один лепесток, и на ветках между листиками либо отцветшие цветки или завязи будущих цветов...


Да, такое описание нам не поможет...



> ...но есть надежда ,что он зацветёт, пересадила как смогла, в магазине купила прямоугольный горшок по совету продавщицы дренаж ,землю для фикусов разных видов и подкормку...


Гм... После пересадки, может и не зацвести. Если Вы пока подкормкой не пользовались - не кормите его пока что. Какую подкормку купили, укажите, пожалуйста, состав. И также состав грунта для фикусов, подозреваю, что там будет сплошной торф с песочком и известью...  :Frown:  Какой дренаж, керамзит? Крупный или мелкий? Подождём фотографии, определим дерево и будем танцевать дальше.

----------


## Bagira

> Да, такое описание нам не поможет...
> 
> Гм... После пересадки, может и не зацвести. Если Вы пока подкормкой не пользовались - не кормите его пока что. Какую подкормку купили, укажите, пожалуйста, состав. И также состав грунта для фикусов, подозреваю, что там будет сплошной торф с песочком и известью...  Какой дренаж, керамзит? Крупный или мелкий? Подождём фотографии, определим дерево и будем танцевать дальше.


По моему банзайчик прижился, бутончики цветов немного увеличиваются .Надеюсь ,что всё будет хорошо т.к .банзайчик так сказать ''ширпотребский'' и скорее всего фикусовый, а эти сорта очень неприхотливы ,с них рекомендуют начинать учиться выращивать банзаии ,которых очень много как видов так и подвидов .Огромное спасибо за помощь . :Big Grin:

----------


## Ersh

Банзай - это ура по японски (кажется от китайского 万岁- ваньсуй - сто лет)
А деревца называются бонсаи  :Smilie:

----------

Bagira (27.08.2010), Zatsunen (27.08.2010), Кузьмич (28.08.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (27.08.2010)

----------


## Марина В

> ...бутончики цветов немного увеличиваются... ...скорее всего фикусовый...


Очень может быть что это фикус. Но тогда, скорее всего, то, что Вы определили как бутончики цветов, на самом деле - плоды, у которых "орешек" заключен в мягкую оболочку. Можно попробовать аккуратно срезать один и вскрыть; во-первых, строение плода нам скажет многое, во-вторых, на месте среза должен появиться млечный сок - интенсивно-белого цвета и тягучий. "Препарировать" нужно большой, сформировавшийся плод.  :Smilie:

----------

Bagira (27.08.2010)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Банзай - это ура по японски (кажется от китайского 万岁- ваньсуй - сто лет)


Не совсем "ура", хотя аналог...

----------

Bagira (27.08.2010), Ersh (28.08.2010), Zatsunen (27.08.2010)

----------


## Bagira

> Банзай - это ура по японски (кажется от китайского 万岁- ваньсуй - сто лет)
> А деревца называются бонсаи


Спасибо ,информация в интернете есть как по банзаю так и бонсаю ,но по бонсаю информации больше  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): В принципе цветами обзаводиться не собиралась, но теперь захотелось выращивать эти чудесные деревца ....

----------


## Bagira

> Очень может быть что это фикус. Но тогда, скорее всего, то, что Вы определили как бутончики цветов, на самом деле - плоды, у которых "орешек" заключен в мягкую оболочку. Можно попробовать аккуратно срезать один и вскрыть; во-первых, строение плода нам скажет многое, во-вторых, на месте среза должен появиться млечный сок - интенсивно-белого цвета и тягучий. "Препарировать" нужно большой, сформировавшийся плод.


Вы правы это плодики, внутри которых семена. Много таких шариков нашлось в корнях при пересадке ,они были оранживыми и при раздавливании выделялось молочко..Дочка испугалась, что это личинки насекомых. Жаль, что цветов не будет :Mad: ...В принципе у меня не было тяги к разведению растений, но это деревце привело меня в восторг и появилось желание выращивать эти деревца и создавать компазиции ,жаль ,что там где можно было бы их разместить темно ,но со временем ,что нибудь можно будет придумать... Огромное всем спасибо за заботу  :Big Grin:

----------


## Марина В

> Жаль, что цветов не будет ...


Будут к концу следующего лета, если фикусу у Вас "понравится".  :Smilie:

----------

Bagira (27.08.2010)

----------


## Ydg

Здесь есть все. профессионально! http://www.forum.homecitrus.ru/index.php?showforum=30
Но вообще-то деревья от этого страдают, подумайте, надо ли Вам это?

----------

Bagira (27.08.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Если на нем есть цветы, то это не фикус. У фикусов цветочки невзрачные и в домашних условиях они не цветут

----------

Bagira (28.08.2010)

----------


## Марина В

> Если на нем есть цветы, то это не фикус. У фикусов цветочки невзрачные и в домашних условиях они не цветут


%) (с) Юй Кан

----------

Bagira (28.08.2010)

----------

